# homing pigeons



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

whats the difference from homing pigeons and dragoon?
color size pictures?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dragoons are large and stocky, with short beaks and large ceres/wattles.

Homer









Dragoon


----------

